# A pox on every school of thought???



## Richard King (Nov 24, 2005)

This article was interesting. Sort of like a drive by shooting.

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2005/011/23.66.html


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> This article was interesting. Sort of like a drive by shooting.
> 
> http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2005/011/23.66.html




Interesting description! This guy is at Asbury Seminary, which is probably the premier Arminian seminary today in the sense that it is "conservative" and mainly supplies pastors for Wesleyan, Nazarene and UMC churches. The only thing he criticized about Wesleyanism was perfectionism. In my drive by reading of the interview, I'm thinking that he really isn't very familiar with Calvinism. He also makes emergent and pomo like comments, we need to read the Bible afresh, etc.


----------

